
Cheap Android Phones Could Cost Telcos Billions in Repairs  - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/11/android-repairs-costly/
======
pdw
So this article is trying to say that cheap Android phones have high hardware
failure rates because of software diversity?

